# Desactiver le code de verrouillage



## roquebrune (20 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour

Je ne veux plus de code ni d'empreinte pour déverrouiller mon iPad , est ce que l'option _desactiver le code de verrouillage_ correspond a ca *sans mauvaise surprise *?

et si je dois voyager puis je ensuite le réactiver sans perdre mon ancien code et mes empreintes ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2017)

Les empreintes seront perdues et il faudrait rentrer un nouveau code (qui peut être l'ancien). 

Si tu dévéroilles sans code tu n'as plus accès à Apple-pay ni de trousseau. Mais c'est plus simple en effet.


----------



## roquebrune (20 Juillet 2017)

ok merci !!!


----------

